# Advice on teaching a noob



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

...if you are hoping to "Keep" this girl????

*DON'T*_ teach her yourself!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_

Get her some paid lessons, and ride with her after! 

Unless of course you're hoping to spend the week fighting and grumpy!
Juss sayin' dude! :dunno:


----------



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> ...if you are hoping to "Keep" this girl????
> 
> *DON'T*_ teach her yourself!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_
> 
> ...


This man knows what he's talking about.


----------



## rubin (Jul 10, 2013)

:laugh:

that was my other option.

6 hr lesson package over 3 days (3x2hr sessions) gives me the freedom to do what i want!


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> ...if you are hoping to "Keep" this girl????
> 
> *DON'T*_ teach her yourself!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_
> 
> ...


That! Especially if the OP has not gone through any formal teaching herself/himself. As the saying goes, a little knowledge can be a dangerous thing.

If anything, the OP could take some lessons together with her/his girl. S/he will be a good example to use for the instructor - either how to do it right and/or how not to do it (in case of some bad techniques that self-taught riders often develop).


----------



## rubin (Jul 10, 2013)

hktrdr said:


> That! Especially if the OP has not gone through any formal teaching herself/himself. As the saying goes, a little knowledge can be a dangerous thing.
> 
> If anything, the OP could take some lessons together with her/his girl. S/he will be a good example to use for the instructor - either how to do it right and/or how not to do it (in case of some bad techniques that self-taught riders often develop).


Pass.

I am not an instructor and do not intend on ever being an instructor.

I ride in the snow how i ride my wakeboard, fairly fluid, linking things up in a smooth manner. I'm not an overly aggressive rider, and wont be on the park much at all this week. 

reckon i might be best to let her get some lessons, whilst i find my feet again (its been over 12 months since i was last on the hills)


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> ...if you are hoping to "Keep" this girl????
> 
> *DON'T*_ teach her yourself!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_
> 
> ...


^^ THIS!

If the girl is never moody, never grumpy, never fighting, always a lovely shy angel, you might try it yourself. But if she's a normal human being, get her lessons.


----------



## rubin (Jul 10, 2013)

neni said:


> ^^ THIS!
> 
> If the girl is never moody, never grumpy, never fighting, always a lovely shy angel, you might try it yourself. But if she's a normal human being, get her lessons.


:laugh:

She's always moody, seldom grumpy, and likes an argument - so lessons it is!

I was gonna try the "Good Boyfriend" role - but why change some that works?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

rubin said:


> :laugh:
> 
> I was gonna try the "Good Boyfriend" role - but why change some that works?


So you want to try the bad boyfriend role...i.e., relationship test...or maybe u just want out.

chomps know's what he's talking about....btw he is always on the hunt for another gf....that should be evidence enough.


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

I'd take her straight to the top, it won't be pretty but it sucks standing on a rotary band longer than your spending going down hill....


----------



## gooza (Jul 1, 2013)

Hey dude I took my gf to Perisher last year for her first time snowboarding, i booked her into a lesson on our first day for the morning. Not only for her benefit (but also so I could go shred for an hour without having to wait for her haha) but I picked her up after and she was full with a smile and couldn't wait. Definitely get a lesson in no doubt.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

OP your GF will like her lessons better and perhaps more motivated to learn with a cute/handsome brah and tip him well.


----------



## marlo_df (Apr 20, 2011)

LOL, yeah lessons for sure.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

wrathfuldeity said:


> So you want to try the bad boyfriend role...i.e., relationship test...or maybe u just want out.
> 
> chomps know's what he's talking about....btw he is always on the hunt for another gf....that should be evidence enough.


Ahhhhhhhhhhh yes Wrathful,.. You are sooooo right! 

...Many's the time I sit atop the lifts, swiftly scanning the slopes for ANY sign of the fallen, tearful gf sitting in the snow on her painfully bruised behind!! Sobbing in disbelief as she watches her frustrated and angry bf ride off down the hill in disgust.

Once I've spotted my prey, I quickly and skillfully, tear down the hill, stopping at that spot to query and express my concern at her predicament! Naturally, I tell her, I am willing to offer a helping hand, all the while proffering sincere, heartfelt condolences on the sorrowful state of her crumbling relationship! 

Having gained her trust, I deftly but gently initiate her into finer points of "Getting Down!" (_...the mountain of course!!!! Binding & waxing comes later!!!!_) :yahoo: 

_MMWAHHHH HAH AHAHAAHH HAHAHHA HAHA HA ha!!!! _

:eusa_clap: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :eusa_clap:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> _MMWAHHHH HAH AHAHAAHH HAHAHHA HAHA HA ha!!!! _
> 
> :eusa_clap: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :eusa_clap:


This sounds so ridiculous it could even be true :laugh:

Haha... I remember those days sitting on my bum, bf riding ahead :laugh: not subbing but very grumpy. 

But... not every girl that looks like a potential "prey" (when I have my weak minutes and try my clumsy turns riding switch with my silly stiff board and silly steep foreward angles and this damn muscle memory of 20y exclusively forward riding, I might appear exactly like such a prey) is overly happy with such _generous protective mothering curry favor_ affection (by a low intermediate ). I'd bite your head off :laugh:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

neni said:


> ... I'd bite your head off :laugh:


:eusa_clap::eusa_clap::eusa_clap:

Hahaha,.. I've absolutely _NO_ doubt that you _would_!!!  :laugh: :bowdown:


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

chomps1211 said:


> Once I've spotted my prey, I quickly and skillfully, tear down the hill, stopping at that spot to query and express my concern at her predicament! Naturally, I tell her, I am willing to offer a helping hand, all the while proffering sincere, heartfelt condolences on the sorrowful state of her crumbling relationship!


Ugh this "well-intentioned" ploy often happens when I'm positioning myself for a camera shot for a friend, or stopping to adjust my bindings. Apparently helpful concerned male citizens such as yourself, chomps, are oblivious to the camera or bindings I've in hand. Had to yell "No, I'm good. Filming. Thanks." at one once because where he stopped blocked the shot and path of my on-coming friend. Tried to be nice about it, however, mostly because he appeared so deflated.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

chomps1211 said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhh yes Wrathful,.. You are sooooo right!
> 
> ...Many's the time I sit atop the lifts, swiftly scanning the slopes for ANY sign of the fallen, tearful gf sitting in the snow on her painfully bruised behind!! Sobbing in disbelief as she watches her frustrated and angry bf ride off down the hill in disgust.
> 
> ...


:bowdown::bowdown::bowdown: Nice but ur too honest


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

something tells me you're not qualified to use the noob term. Noob to me has always sounded like a derogatory remarks towards someone that you feel is way below your own level. If you're asking a forum how to teach someone else how to ride then chances are you don't understand very basic mechanics of the way your own riding even works. Yeah you can "do" it, "well" possibly, but how are you suppose to improve if you don't even know what it is you need to improve. 

I once thought I was the shit on a snowboard bombing down the mountain with people that had really big sponsors, me hitting jumps and hanging up front of the pack till someone pointed out what was wrong in my riding and I was shocked. I could make some guys look bad and yet I was being told "you can't ride". At first I was offended and thought wtf I can ride faster and harder than most people I know there's no way they can be serious. The whole time I never thought it was me that "couldn't ride" or rather wasn't riding correctly and when I accepted that this person knew what they were talking about and let my ego disappear I discovered the basics were what was holding me back from improving the whole time and I didn't even know it. 

I kinda think the advice I read to have one lesson with your girlfriend would have some great potential. It shows your girlfriend that you have enough desire to want to be there to support her when she gets started and it allows you to hear the important aspect of riding that you are obviously missing. Until you know what proper form on a board is you'll never really be able to ride to your full potential. You don't even have to sign up as a "student" but being around her on HER lesson will give you a great chance to just listen to what the instructor is teaching her which in turn would give you the benefit of being able to repeat anything it is he/she is teaching your girlfriend. "Babe you're opening your shoulders, remember try to keep that front shoulder and the nose of your board lined up but you're doing great!" you know, stuff you could repeat and play off like you really know what your talking about. Otherwise she's going to take her lesson then ride with you and when you see her struggle and try to help, the lessons option was already exhausted and you will have no real advice to help keep her focused. Just don't end up teaching her bad habits you don't even know are bad habits. 

good luck man.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

To the OP, if you haven't heard it enough already - lessons for your gf.

I AM an instructor and thought I would be okay teaching my level-headed gf. WRONG!

As for chomps preying on your gf, well, now I know where he gets his yoga pants and underboob photos. Abandoned girlfriends on the slopes!


----------



## koi (May 16, 2013)

lessons for sure. 

well unless your looking for angry makeup sex, after you get into a fight (if you don't get dumped).


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Karasene said:


> something tells me you're not qualified to use the noob term. Noob to me has always sounded like a derogatory remarks towards someone that you feel is way below your own level. If you're asking a forum how to teach someone else how to ride then chances are you don't understand very basic mechanics of the way your own riding even works. Yeah you can "do" it, "well" possibly, but how are you suppose to improve if you don't even know what it is you need to improve.
> 
> I once thought I was the shit on a snowboard bombing down the mountain with people that had really big sponsors, me hitting jumps and hanging up front of the pack till someone pointed out what was wrong in my riding and I was shocked. I could make some guys look bad and yet I was being told "you can't ride". At first I was offended and thought wtf I can ride faster and harder than most people I know there's no way they can be serious. The whole time I never thought it was me that "couldn't ride" or rather wasn't riding correctly and when I accepted that this person knew what they were talking about and let my ego disappear I discovered the basics were what was holding me back from improving the whole time and I didn't even know it.
> 
> ...


Yup, that was pretty much where I was coming from with my post. Additional benefit of joining the lesson (or being around for it) is that the OP can give consistent advice/feedback afterwards, both in terminology and content.


----------



## rubin (Jul 10, 2013)

Karasene said:


> something tells me you're not qualified to use the noob term. Noob to me has always sounded like a derogatory remarks towards someone that you feel is way below your own level. If you're asking a forum how to teach someone else how to ride then chances are you don't understand very basic mechanics of the way your own riding even works. Yeah you can "do" it, "well" possibly, but how are you suppose to improve if you don't even know what it is you need to improve.
> 
> I once thought I was the shit on a snowboard bombing down the mountain with people that had really big sponsors, me hitting jumps and hanging up front of the pack till someone pointed out what was wrong in my riding and I was shocked. I could make some guys look bad and yet I was being told "you can't ride". At first I was offended and thought wtf I can ride faster and harder than most people I know there's no way they can be serious. The whole time I never thought it was me that "couldn't ride" or rather wasn't riding correctly and when I accepted that this person knew what they were talking about and let my ego disappear I discovered the basics were what was holding me back from improving the whole time and I didn't even know it.
> 
> ...


sorry - but not quite.

i can ride, and have been taught how to before - but i am a crap teacher, at pretty much anything. I jump backwards and forwards too much, and given i will want to get out for myself, i would probably rush it and skip important points. I was looking for advice on what other basics I should teach and perhaps the order....

The noob is far from derogatory - its true. she has never ridden a snowboard before, never even seen snow.

It doesn't matter anymore - she's booked in for lessons, and i'm booked in for some alone time on the hills


----------



## Dago91 (Mar 13, 2013)

Plain and simple..

You like/love this Girl= Lessons

You have doubts/want to end it= Teach her yourself.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

I'm somehow glad to read so many similar opinions... 

The day I wanted to give the bf (now husband) lessons in horse riding ended in a disaster :laugh: although I had a nice tame beginner friendly horse and experience with giving lessons, we ended up with the conclusion that it's better to book expensive lessons elsewhere. 

And although I admire his (snowboard) riding style and know that he rides several levels better, and accept his bigger amount of experience, I have hard times to accept when he's criticizing mine. It's getting better the better I get (lower general frustration level) but I still get mad when he says that this and that will be too hard for me. On one side I appreciate that he wants to protect me, on the other side... aaaaw!


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

I tried to teach my g/f, my friend tried to teach my g/f, an experienced instructor tried to teach my g/f, even had a PRO snowboarder join in and try to teach my g/f...

She has now gone back to skis... 

But she tried, and just could not do it, some people just can't i guess, but it was never anything to do with the teaching and falling out or getting upset, she was a great pupil, just couldn't grasp the concept of standing sideways at all...

It doesn't help that she does not know her left from her right, and it was a little easier in English (she is norwegian) as she held her hands out, and the shape of the left hand is an L so she understood better, but still she got confused and fell a lot, and after 6 or 7 lessons and lots of frustration, she decided she had to face facts that she was not made for snowboarding...

The silly things is, she is a really really good downhill skier, and is not frightened of falling or speed... But she is scared shitless of not being in control...! And that was the end for her...

We are keeping her stuff, as she says she will revisit it again, and she is not going to be beaten, but for now, she has to admit defeat...

The best thing about it now, though, is Sneaky, her son, is really up for teaching her, and he is only 7... He loves being on the hill with her, but thinks that it would be better if she was on a snowboard not skis... Hehe


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

On the topic of teaching gf/bf's, I'm a trained snowboard instructor and run a site dedicated to snowboard training and I still don't teach my girlfriend snowboarding.

It's just hard overall because there will be times when you need to push or correct the student to get them past roadblocks and they won't like it if it's coming from the person that's supposed to be taking care of them.

It can work, but it's a safer bet to get her lessons. Not to mention if you don't have proper training as an instructor you might end up teaching her some bad habits that are harder to get rid of later.


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

Kevin137 said:


> It doesn't help that she does not know her left from her right


You are so lucky to find your second part in this world


----------

